# 5.11 Tactical Responder BLS 2000 Bag



## ZombieEMT (Aug 18, 2013)

My department is looking to combine our two jump bags (Airway and Trauma) into one. The 5.11 Tactical Responder BLS 2000 Bag is our current top contender. Does anyone have any feedback, from experience with using this bag?


----------



## Bullets (Aug 18, 2013)

Its ok, the shoulder strap things get twisted and tangled very easily. and the slid friction buckles are a very soft metal and bend easily. It has the right amount of space for a BLS kit, but it would be better served with a single 2" shoulder strap 

My service uses the Meret Omnipro ALS/BLS Bag, their warranty service is pretty good they will repair any of their products.
http://meretusa.com/product.php?product_id=127 

We used to use this bag, which is also the bag our EMT Cops use, its really an ALS bag but it has a good organizational structure
http://www.veralph.com/Default.aspx...gen+Cases*0@@86*Q.A.+Quick-Access+Pack*2160@@


----------



## ZombieEMT (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the response. The merit bag is also a top competitor, but it seems smaller. Is there enough room for sufficient supplies and does it become bulky due to shape?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 18, 2013)

We had the ALS version at a place I worked at. It was awkwardly shaped and horrible to carry. Even with a regular shoulder strap I think it would have probably been to wide to be comfortable. It did have some pretty well laid out removable modules however.

We used this Ferno bag on the BLS trucks and I like it quite a bit more. Could be carried with a shoulder strap or with backpack harness.

I must say that I am partial to just having two bags, one for airway and one for everything else. There are usually two people on the ambulance anyway. We have Conterra products where I am now. Really nice stuff but awfully pricey. We use this Responder IV bag for the medication/IV/trauma bag, but it could certainly be used for a BLS "all in one" kit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2013)

We use StatPacks, I'm a big fan. If you haven't looked at their stuff yet… It's worth a glance.


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Aug 18, 2013)

I use the 5.11 Responder 84 ALS Backpack and love it. It's my carry all and works great for a first in bag.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2013)

You know, as soon as you add the word "tactical" the price increases by $100.


----------



## Bullets (Aug 18, 2013)

HaleEMT said:


> Thanks for the response. The merit bag is also a top competitor, but it seems smaller. Is there enough room for sufficient supplies and does it become bulky due to shape?



We carry a full set of OPAs, NPAs, an adult and child BVM, 2 NRB, 3 NC, 1 each pedi NRB and NC, a RAD-57, a adult, larg adult and child BP, stethoscope and an assortment of trauma stuff, mostly roller gauze, a SOF-T, cravats, 250ml saline, abdaids, tape, and a couple of 4x4s. Everything fits fine. Oh and a d cylinder


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 20, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We used this Ferno bag on the BLS trucks and I like it quite a bit more. Could be carried with a shoulder strap or with backpack harness.



we have these Ferno bags on my SAR unit and love them. I wish I had them for my ALS gig as well. will carry anything BLS needed, as long as you are not a hoarder. 

My als spot we use the Iron Duck kits, they are nice. they are heavy and plain vanilla, there is nothing fancy about them. I will say that they last forever, you could not break them if you tried.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2013)

Next time I go to work ill figure out what brand we use. Ours is a BLS and ALS bag combined. The only things that are not in the bag are cardboard splints, C-collars, CPAP, and the O2 tank. Everything from intubation kits, to IVs, to meds, and NCs are in that thing. 

They last forever and aren't extremely horrible to carry short distances.


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Next time I go to work ill figure out what brand we use. Ours is a BLS and ALS bag combined. The only things that are not in the bag are cardboard splints, C-collars, CPAP, and the O2 tank. Everything from intubation kits, to IVs, to meds, and NCs are in that thing.
> 
> They last forever and aren't extremely horrible to carry short distances.



I want to say that most of the desert area AMR rigs have the A600, its a good design but the number of companies that have copied it makeit nearly impossible to tell the quality.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been using the 5.11 BLS bag for a few months now and I love it. Plenty of space for everything I need, and all the organizational compartments are velcro, so you can re-size all of them to fit your needs. The backpack straps dont work as well as I'd like, but otherwise its a solid bag all around, just a bit pricey.


----------



## frdude1000 (Sep 6, 2013)

In Maryland, we have a regular duffle rectangular bag for my BLS ambulance.  I always hate carrying it as it is large, awkward, and there is not much organization to it inside.

In Georgia, I work on a 911 QRS vehicle as an AEMT.  We use Statpacks and they are awesome.  One of our bags carries our airway stuff, meds, AED, and o2 supplies.  The other carries our assessment stuff, trauma, bandaging stuff, etc.  We work in teams of 2, so each of us puts on one of the statpack backpacks.  

http://www.statpacks.com/products.php?grid=0&id=115
http://www.statpacks.com/products.php?grid=0&id=139


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 9, 2014)

Man Stat Packs all the way.  They are customizable, and have a LIFETIME warranty!   Great Service and a great Bag!  I use the Perfusion...  http://irs4you.com/index.php/ems/bags-and-cases/soft-side/statpack-g1-perfusion.html


----------

